# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Board besprayen

## Schluppi

Hi ich hatte ins auge gefasst mein board von einem befreundetem graffitiknstler besprayen zu lassen. kenne mich allerdings weniger mit der vertrglichkeit der ver. lacke mit meinem board aus.
Ist in SCS-Bauweise gebaut.

Welche Lacke drfen verwendet werden, jmd schonerfahrung mit solchen einstzen?
Gibts ne groe wirkung auf den grip des decks?

----------


## Nado

ich denke mal, er wird farben auf acrylbasis verwenden, damit drfte meiner meinung nach nichts passieren, plastik auf plastik halt. der grip sollte sich nicht nennenswert ndern, da die lackschicht ja nicht dick ist, aber ich wei ja nicht, wie grob die krnung deines standlacks ist, also am besten ausprobieren.

----------


## mrtnzurfer

> ich denke mal, er wird farben auf acrylbasis verwenden, damit drfte meiner meinung nach nichts passieren, plastik auf plastik halt. der grip sollte sich nicht nennenswert ndern, da die lackschicht ja nicht dick ist, aber ich wei ja nicht, wie grob die krnung deines standlacks ist, also am besten ausprobieren.



naja, der meinung von nado, es einfach auszuprobieren kann ich mich nicht so ganz anschlieen, was ist wenn es echt in die hose geht, also standlack mig, dann ist doch tzend...

----------


## Nado

besprh mal sandpapier und guck, wie das sich auswirkt, nicht nennenswert

----------


## mrtnzurfer

dem kann ich mich eher anschlieen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rizzla

Finde das ist ne coole Idee. Der Grafitti Knstler sollte allerdings auch einer sein, damits richtig geil wird.
Ich wrde an deiner Stelle allerdings vorher den Standlack runter schleifen, dann Sprayen und anschlieend neuen Standlack aufbringen. 
Ist zwar ein bischen mehr Arbeit, dafr haste danach richtig was davon. Auerdem knnt es sein, dass das Grafitti sonst sehr schnell abgenutzt wird.
Solltest dich natrlich vorher erkundigen, ob der Standlack den Lack nicht angreift, sonst wre die ganze Arbeit frn Arsch...

----------


## Schluppi

also standlack = grundlack fr boards? grob krnig ?

----------


## Rizzla

Als Standlack wird die Rauhe, oberste Lackierung bezeichnet. Darunter befindet sich die farbige Lackierung der Boards.
Hier eine Erklrung, wie der Standlack erneuert wird:

http://www.surftoday.de/index_tutori...s/showtut&id=3

Und hier ein Beispiel fr das Material:

http://www.handmade.de/standlackset-p-208.html


Bei wem auch immer du Material fr den Standlack bekommst wirst du mit Sicherheit auch die Frage beantwortet bekommen, ob sich das ganze mit dem Grafitti vertrgt.

----------


## Schluppi

Danke! Super Hilfe... Melde mich wenn ich was wegen der vertrglichkeit wei.

----------

